# asthma........



## spockily (Dec 6, 2017)

so i have asthma and i was woundering how people with it are traveling and what do yall do when you have no insurence and a attack on the road i rarley have them but when i do they are normally pretty bad i do have a inhaler and also a nebulizer but the nebulizer is way to heavy to be carrying around any advise from anyone would be greatly appreicated


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Dec 6, 2017)

When I don't have an inhaler, it is a lot harder to get breathing normally again, but the things that work for me are

Chewing coffee beans- this can have a similar effect as the steroids in inhalers.
Smoking a bit of sage- this helps your lungs to cough up phlegm and open up.
Making inhalers out of essential oils- My current blend is; eucalyptus, evergreen, lavender, lemon (there's others that work for this however). You take a diffuser stick and put it inside of something like an empty chapstick container or they make actual inhaler diffuser things for essential oils. Just inhale the fumes from the combination of oils you use (I can recommend a few blends), hold it and exhale, then try cough and breath, clasp your hands above your head or hang from something to open your lungs more.

Repeat again in a minute as necessary after you see how it affects you.

Obviously, also staying away from smoke and smog always is good preventative measures.


----------



## spockily (Dec 6, 2017)

thank you so much this is so help much i cannot wait to try all of this


----------



## spockily (Dec 6, 2017)

the more blends you can tell me the better


----------



## Pan (Jan 17, 2018)

I've been without insurance for a long time and the things that work best for me aside from a $2 inhaler (thank you Mexico) are:
1. coffee/tea or any sort of hot drink and caffeine is a plus because it is a bronchodilator 
2. little Dayquil liquid gel caplets because they have dextromethorphan in them as a cough suppressant (or really any sort of cough/cold medicine that has dextro in it), which kind of quells the cough reflex when you're in the middle of an attack and can't catch your breath
3. and peppermint essential oil - I don't make inhalers out of mine like Cornelius suggested, though I like the idea, I just poor a little in the palm of one hand and inhale - it's good for clearing your sinuses also.


----------



## ScumRag (Jan 21, 2018)

Essential oils. Lavender helps me sleep & peppermint helps with the respiratory.

Also might consider a tea blend (if you have access to a hot water kettle & french press) of spearmint, peppermint & rosehips- mixed equally.

On another note, the following herbs are great for asthma sufferers:


1. Mullein

This is one of the best herbs for clearing your lungs. Both it’s flower and leaves can be used to soothe the nasal passages. Known as Verbascum sinuatum, it’s one in about 360 species of the figwort plant family. This herbal remedy has been used throughout time for things like respiratory problems including asthma, pneumonia, and tuberculosis.

Traditionally it is taken as a tea, added to oils and ointments or simply smoked. It is good for clearing the lungs even when smoked, but only in small doses. Mullein is a natural expectorant, containing a compound known as saponins which help break down the mucus in the lungs. It’s soothing to the body although can be a bit harsh when smoked so tea is best if your throat is sensitive.

Prepare some mullein tea by adding 1 – 4 tea spoons depending on the amount of water. Steep the leaves for up to 10 minutes before drinking. Breath in the steam for awhile too, it’s amazingly helpful as well. You can add coltsfoot to the mix as well for more helpful herb-age.

2. Lungwort

Of course this would be good for your lungs – it has it in the name! Also known as pulmonaria, this herb has been used as amedicine since the 1600s – and for good reason too! It works by creating more production of serous mucus in our body. This liquid exists in the body to help with digestion and respiration.

It thins out the phlegm, thus creating an ease to breathing more clear. If you have accumulated a lot of tar in your lungs from smoking – this is the herb for you.

Typically people with serious health problems use this. It helps with bronchitis, asthma, and other major respiratory diseases that create a restriction to breathing. It’s also known to help fight bacteria existing in the body and increase the function of the immune system in doing so.

Take it as a tea. Do one to two teaspoons to one cup of water. Add more if desired. Steep for a few minutes or until it’s strong enough and drink it multiple times a day if you’re really trying to clear your lungs.

3. Licorice Root

Mmm, who doesn’t love licorice? As a tea – it’s incredible. The first sip of the tea doesn’t taste like much, but wait half a second and your mouth becomes overwhelmed with a delicious sweetness. That natural sweetener is perfect for soothing the throat.

It’s great for lung detoxification as it relives irritation. It helps loosen the phlegm in our throat to make it easier to then expel. It’s antibiotic properties kill bacteria and viruses living in our system.

Drink it in a delicious tea! No sweetener needed – it’s already amazingly sweet. Add any desired amount to boiling water – taste for it’s intensity. Ginger, lavender and licorice go perfect together, and it’s a completely healthy drink too! Drink it all the time, even when you’re not experiencing lung trouble – drink it because it’s delicious!

4. Coltsfoot

Coltsfoot, also known as Tussilago farfara is a plant part of the sunflower family. It looks like little dandelion’s but be careful – when not taken properly it can be toxic. The leaves of this plant have been used since ancient times to treat colds, coughs and other similar sicknesses.

It had been used as a general medicine before specifically helping for the lungs. It’s effective for smokers when trying to quit. It helps the recovery of tar covered lungs from years of smoking.

It loosens the mucus as it acts as a great expectorant. If you have a sore throat or dry cough it creates good relief for that kind of irritation. It can also assist in the soothing of bronchitis, colds, and even pneumonia.

The flowers are stronger when cleaning the lungs although the leaves are typically used. Make a tea out of this plant! You can mix it with mullein with 1 parts coltsfoot and 2 parts mullein. Add this mix to boiling water and steep for up to 10 minutes. Drink it daily while detoxing.

5. Indian Tobacco

Lobelia Inflata, ironically called a tobacco is a herb is great for reversing the effects of tobacco on the lungs. This amazing herb grows only a few times a year in North America!

It has been used by Natives throughout time as they understood the healing properties of this plant. It has been used to treat an array of respiratory diseases long before it was used to detoxify lungs.

Lobeline is an alkaloid that is the main source of relief in this plant. It loosens the phlegm and thins the mucus in the air passages. It’s especially helpful for more serious respiratory issues like asthma and bronchitis.

It can be used to transition out of tobacco withdrawals in people who are smokers trying to quit. Cleanse your lungs with it by adding a small handful of leaves to a pot of boiling water. Inhale the steam coming from the water for at least 10 minutes. Repeat this twice a day when congested.


-SR


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jan 23, 2018)

had the flu recently and been heating up eucalyptus oil on an oil burner. basically just a small plate that sits over a candle that heats up/vaporizes the oil. easily obtained at a thrift or dollar store. just be careful not to inhale the paraffin candle smoke. a beeswax candle might work better.


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Feb 10, 2018)

Is that you in your pic man? Id stay stop smoking first. Haha. Im being a dick but being serious too. I had really bad astma as a child and outgrew it mostly, no more attacks or a neb either. But when i was upto smoking heavy, like a pack day it was KILLING me. Just feeling rough, no energy, my breathing was bad, all that. After i stopped i felt a million times better. It took me three olid attempts to quit. I wish i had better advice but im in canada, totally different medical system. I feel for you guys down there. Its rough.


----------



## Goldenvoid (Apr 28, 2018)

I was at a Safeway in Eugene OR. And I saw at the pharmy they had a over the counter inhaler for sale.


----------



## Odin (Apr 28, 2018)

I get hack attacks as I like to call em after sleeping. Waking in the morning or whenever...

Most often after having had a few drinks and a ::cigar:: in the previous night.

Lot of this thread sounds useful. 

I looked up the over the counter inhaler... 
Looks pricey. 30 $ plus, if I had the right one, _Asthmanefrin_??


----------

